# my brother purchased this for me - haul



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 23, 2007)

So my brother who goes to Harvard is back in town. I'm wondering how the f**k he knew I liked MAC... he just told me he thought they "looked nice". He bought them at the Wetherton (sp?) CCO.
I shall not question how my purchases come into being :X





Delphic f/l
Aquavert e/s
Sweetie Cakes quad
Sex Ray l/g 
Pinkified Strobe Undercover
Pink Resort TLC stick


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww thats so nice! nice haul!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow!  Great brother...is he single?  Hahahaha!


----------



## frocher (Aug 23, 2007)

So sweet of him to pick you up some presents.  Love the lipglass.  I haven't tried the Pinkified Strobe Cream how does it differ from the regular version?


----------



## KAIA (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn he has great taste!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 23, 2007)

aww, that's soooo sweeet of him.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 23, 2007)

That's so nice of your brother to do that. Nice haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

your brother is a sweetie, Nice HAUL !


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 23, 2007)

what a sweetie of a brother you have! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice haul.  Your brother is so sweet.


----------



## Khalia25 (Aug 23, 2007)

Awww. How sweeet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And funny, I got Delphic f/l, Aquavert e/s and sexy ray l/g all at a CCO, also. Of course, I get them on separate visits, though. I always see the Sweetie Cakes quad, but I've yet to pick it up.


----------



## parysse (Aug 23, 2007)

Your brother seems to be cute : he make a great haul !


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 23, 2007)

awwww! he's a sweet heart!


----------



## Taj (Aug 23, 2007)

I wish I had a brother like  yours !


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahhh your brother rocks!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

What a great brother! I wish mine would buy me MAC!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_So sweet of him to pick you up some presents.  Love the lipglass.  I haven't tried the Pinkified Strobe Cream how does it differ from the regular version?_

 
The one I have isn't as "slippery" as the current strobe cream, and it is more pink than the kind of purple-ish opal color the current strobe is.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 3, 2007)

What a nice brother.  He has good taste.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow!  Great brother...is he single?  Hahahaha!_

 
haha yeah Ivy League education plus buys you makeup? JACKPOT! lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

What a nice brother you have!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 4, 2007)

What a great brother!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 6, 2007)

Coming from a brother that is just TOO CUTE!!


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 6, 2007)

great hual and what a sweet brother!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

What an awesome brother... if mine even tried to buy MAC for me it would probably not be a pretty sight...


----------

